# Moldie - Chat Room



## Guest (Nov 4, 1999)

Moldie, thanks for trying to get something started with a chat room. I hope it is possible because I am new to all this, not the pain but the diagnosis and treatment. I have a lot of questions that I think others with the same illness would have more input in than the docs, whom I am fairly frustrated with at the moment, but I will save that for another post.------------------deb


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome. I did e-mail Brad about it. I haven't been to the last couple. I have been preoccupied trying to learn more about computers elsewhere, so have only wanted to spend a short-time on the net. I also have been experiencing much fatigue and more pain of late. Guess it's that time of year again. I'll be waiting for your next post. ------------------


----------

